# Blast off



## Trump (Apr 5, 2019)

New blast starts today Test E 300mg Tren E 400mg Mast E 400mg Anavar 50mg.

I starting today Weighing 256lb and would like to be lower body fat and closer to 260lb in 16 week


----------



## CJ (Apr 5, 2019)

Crush it!!!


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 5, 2019)

Trump how do you travel with gear?


----------



## Trump (Apr 5, 2019)

I just check it in, and have a doctors letter from my doc in Nigeria and stamped by the medical university hospital. Plus you could take 10 kilo of cocaine into Nigeria for $5 bribe 



Straight30weight said:


> Trump how do you travel with gear?


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Trump said:


> New blast starts today Test E 300mg Tren E 400mg Mast E 400mg Anavar 50mg.
> 
> I starting today Weighing 256lb and would like to be lower body fat and closer to 260lb in 16 week



How the SIS product?


----------



## Trump (Apr 5, 2019)

I will tell you in 16 weeks



maxmuscle1 said:


> How the SIS product?


----------



## Jin (Apr 5, 2019)

Good luck Major Tom. 

-Ground Control


----------



## Viduus (Apr 5, 2019)

Good luck on the mission!

”It’s full of syringes” - Arthur C. Clarke 2001 a space odessey


----------



## Seeker (Apr 5, 2019)

Nice little pile of goodies you got there. I don't even have to ask when you're adding the Anavar and for how long. Enjoy the ride man.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 5, 2019)

Should be a fun one, enjoy!  Be safe!


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks for the gear porn ...


----------



## The Tater (Apr 5, 2019)

Rock on Trump!


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 5, 2019)

Why dose Test E so low?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 5, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Why dose Test E so low?


Man I'll be honest.......I've run higher doses and am finishing up my first low dose cycle now.

I will take the low dose cycle over the high dose any day of the week in respect to gains AND side effects.  I'm sold on it.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 5, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Man I'll be honest.......I've run higher doses and am finishing up my first low dose cycle now.
> 
> I will take the low dose cycle over the high dose any day of the week in respect to gains AND side effects.  I'm sold on it.



More power to ya! Definitely live by "if it ain't broke, don't fix it".

I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum. Couple nights ago I did a double take as I walked past the mirror-the magic of Test E at 1g or above had finally appeared ("paper-thin skin", fullness, striations)!

Still pissed at work hours for interfering with my results, though


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 5, 2019)

So gain 4 pounds while leaning up is the goal... I love it man, looking forward to following the hard work on this one. You are gonna look Fukking ridiculous at the end. 

Put up a review of the lab at some point too if you could


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 5, 2019)

In for the ride.

Do it up Trump!


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 5, 2019)

By the way,
every story needs some eye candy to keep the viewers attention.
Throw in some pics of Mrs. Trump and you won't have an issue.


----------



## snake (Apr 5, 2019)

I thought you were going to wait for me dammit. You said next month. I see how you are.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 5, 2019)

snake said:


> I thought you were going to wait for me dammit. You said next month. I see how you are.


When are you kicking yours off?


----------



## Trump (Apr 6, 2019)

Because its always worked well for me previous 2 blasts with limited sides. 



hulksmash said:


> Why dose Test E so low?


----------



## Trump (Apr 6, 2019)

I said 1st April so I actually a few days late



snake said:


> I thought you were going to wait for me dammit. You said next month. I see how you are.


----------



## Trump (Apr 7, 2019)

Started changing up the training today less rest between lifts and added 20 mins cardio at the end. Calories about 3400 at the min will adjust as required as I go along


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 7, 2019)

Trump said:


> Started changing up the training today less rest between lifts and added 20 mins cardio at the end. Calories about 3400 at the min will adjust as required as I go along



Curious with the calories...3400.
What is your tdee?


----------



## Trump (Apr 8, 2019)

3400 approximately 



Rhino99 said:


> Curious with the calories...3400.
> What is your tdee?


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 8, 2019)

You know what you're doing so im not questioning you for that reason, but im curious if you're looking to increase weight you're at maintenance calories?
Im asking because im in this phase now and adjusting as my body responds.


----------



## Trump (Apr 8, 2019)

I wanted To to start at Maint and adjust each week as I see my body and weight change. I am only looking for a slight increase in weight but to reduce body fat. 



Rhino99 said:


> You know what you're doing so im not questioning you for that reason, but im curious if you're looking to increase weight you're at maintenance calories?
> Im asking because im in this phase now and adjusting as my body responds.


----------



## Trump (Apr 8, 2019)

High Volume leg day followed by hill walk on treadmill while  watching larry wheels YouTube video of the world log lift championships.


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 8, 2019)

Trump said:


> I wanted To to start at Maint and adjust each week as I see my body and weight change. I am only looking for a slight increase in weight but to reduce body fat.



That's what I assumed.
Thx


----------



## Trump (Apr 9, 2019)

Trensomnia hits hard and fast,


----------



## bigdog (Apr 9, 2019)

Trump said:


> Trensomnia hits hard and fast,


ISSUES at 400? I love my tren runs. I too run the low test e because I have better results from it. ive ran it high with no better results. Calories will need to come up but I know exactly your plan as I myself started that way.   good shit trump! BLAST AWY BROTHER!


----------



## snake (Apr 9, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> When are you kicking yours off?


May sometime


----------



## Trump (Apr 13, 2019)

Just had a tren cough that shit sucks ass


----------



## bigdog (Apr 13, 2019)

I've been blessed to have had no tren sides except night sweat twice and that was at 600 I think. I did hit a vein and got that cough that sucked!


----------



## Trump (Apr 13, 2019)

I stopped the var and starting sleeping normal again. Must of been that not the tren



bigdog said:


> I've been blessed to have had no tren sides except night sweat twice and that was at 600 I think. I did hit a vein and got that cough that sucked!


----------



## Trump (Apr 17, 2019)

Still 256lb but can’t tell if I lost any fat or not due to me having such bad wind and heart burn my stomach looks like I am pregnant. I know heart burn is a side of tren but not the wind


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 18, 2019)

Nice trump! That picture of all your gear got me excited! Can’t wait to see your results brother your a beast, enjoy!


----------



## bigdog (Apr 18, 2019)

Wind? Shortness of breath? If so yes it's a side of tren for some.


----------



## Trump (Apr 18, 2019)

Bloated like I pregnant, not so much out of breath not that I have noticed x



bigdog said:


> Wind? Shortness of breath? If so yes it's a side of tren for some.


----------



## Trump (Apr 22, 2019)

Increased calories this week up to 257lb started to notice sweating more tonight in the gym too. Cardio added 4 times a week


----------



## Trump (Apr 23, 2019)

Sweating like I On dnp At the min, didn’t expect to sweat this much. Tren A didn’t have this effect


----------



## bigdog (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm only on trt at the moment but have been sweating like a pig lately myself. I dont think I'm that fat anymore but damn this is weird lol


----------



## Trump (Apr 24, 2019)

I never thought of that you know I am a higher body fat this run wonder if that could effect the sweating on tren



bigdog said:


> I'm only on trt at the moment but have been sweating like a pig lately myself. I dont think I'm that fat anymore but damn this is weird lol


----------



## Trump (Apr 26, 2019)

255lb defo starting to see my body fat drop slightly if weight drops any lower will eat a bit more


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 26, 2019)

Do you notice more sweating when you eat more carbs? 

In my previous tren cycles, if I ate carbs too late, i would sweat like a bitch at night.


----------



## Trump (Apr 26, 2019)

After last meal at 7pm I only eat a protein bar before bed. I only noticed I sweating more while doing normal job or workout. No night sweats yet that have kept me awake but only 3 weeks in



Metalhead1 said:


> Do you notice more sweating when you eat more carbs?
> 
> In my previous tren cycles, if I ate carbs too late, i would sweat like a bitch at night.


----------



## Trump (Apr 26, 2019)

Usually wake at 3am for another too


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 26, 2019)

Trump said:


> After last meal at 7pm I only eat a protein bar before bed. I only noticed I sweating more while doing normal job or workout. No night sweats yet that have kept me awake but only 3 weeks in



Same here this go around. Hoping the insomnia shit stays away


----------



## Trump (Jun 25, 2019)

This is a garbage log I forgot it was even here finishing last injection on Friday. That be 12 weeks that’s enough for me on tren


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 25, 2019)

puss
10char


----------



## Trump (Jun 25, 2019)

Anxiety kicking it a bit too much mate. I wanna stop now so I good before I get home in 2 week


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 25, 2019)

Trump said:


> Anxiety kicking it a bit too much mate. I wanna stop now so I good before I get home in 2 week



all good man just giving ya shit


----------



## Seeker (Jun 25, 2019)

Shut up Trump


----------



## Trump (Jun 25, 2019)

Aye aye captain



Seeker said:


> Shut up Trump


----------



## Trump (Jun 25, 2019)

Pick from this morning before work. Will post another pic in 2 weeks that will be the final result


----------



## Jin (Jun 26, 2019)

Trump said:


> This is a garbage log I forgot it was even here finishing last injection on Friday. That be 12 weeks that’s enough for me on tren



Good for you.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 26, 2019)

Trump you’re on 400mg of tren?


----------



## Trump (Jun 26, 2019)

Yes and 300 test 400 mast


Straight30weight said:


> Trump you’re on 400mg of tren?


----------

